# Jetter termination fitting



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

We recently lost a Jetter head in a sewer that we can't retrieve. No big deal sewer is partial open. Luckily it was a low cost head. Hardest part was using a cutter on my Jetter hose. I guess I will consider this "training". 

My new problem is: 

I went to my local hose shop and they put a new end on my Jetter line. Then later in the week I realized the new end is twice as thick as my old factory crimped fitting. I'm talking about the metal female end that goes over the hose.

Do you guys know of a brand that has a better end or a more beveled edge that will not get caught on transitions.

The fix for now is tape, just trying to make the taper more smooth. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Well you might not like to hear this but the hydraulic shop just put whatever brand of standard hydraulic hose fitting they had on there not the real one that the jetter hose manufacturer put on there. I.E. piranha has there own crimp and special dies for there hose as does every jetter hose manufacturer.
But on the flip side I have been in a bind and gone to the local hydraulic shop myself and had generic couplers put on and have never had one blow out yet. I was just telling you how it goes. Now I stock a little crimper and some ends with me to make field repairs when needed.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Cuda said:


> Well you might not like to hear this but the hydraulic shop just put whatever brand of standard hydraulic hose fitting they had on there not the real one that the jetter hose manufacturer put on there. I.E. piranha has there own crimp and special dies for there hose as does every jetter hose manufacturer.
> But on the flip side I have been in a bind and gone to the local hydraulic shop myself and had generic couplers put on and have never had one blow out yet. I was just telling you how it goes. Now I stock a little crimper and some ends with me to make field repairs when needed.


How much do I have to pay for a crimper and do use have a recommendation. Thanks


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

http://www.jetterdepot.com/jettervacaccessories.html

Hydraulic / Manual Swaging Kit

Repair Hoses in the Field Yourself

Complete with two sets of dies, male end pusher, fitting lube, one male end and one mender fitting for one hose size and two wrenches. Works with Piranha - Parker - Polyflow Cobra hoses.
For 1/2", 3/4", or 1" hose
Portable, base-mounted for ease of operation
Equipped with tapered die side plates and 3/4" acme bolts
Simple to use - Operator friendly
#JD0151-0 - $825

Hydraulic Swaging Machine
Includes 2 sets/dies & pusher.
Polyflow and Piranha: 1/2" - 3/4" - 1"
#JD0151-H - $1,249


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

You can also go to the Hydraulic shop and buy several of the fittings from them then trim the crimp collar back enough that the extra will not flair out when they crimp it.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

Redwood said:


> You can also go to the Hydraulic shop and buy several of the fittings from them then trim the crimp collar back enough that the extra will not flair out when they crimp it.




I thought of that and went to the shop and told the owner what I was planning on doing and he felt that would jeopardize the connection. 

I wish I had a local piranha shop near my shop


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plungerboy said:


> I thought of that and went to the shop and told the owner what I was planning on doing and he felt that would jeopardize the connection.
> 
> I wish I had a local piranha shop near my shop


Tell him his connection is pointless with your hose stuck in a line...
That extra flair may be needed on hydraulic hoses jumping under pressure and flexing in moving equipment applications...

But your jetting is pretty much a straight hose application, as long as it extends slightly past the crimp and the edge has been deburred so it doesn't cut into the hose, you'll be fine...


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

I will try and stop by and get a picture of the connector.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

Never made it to the hose shop for a picture but found a semi local piranha shop will give them a call soon


----------

